# Phinished a Phantom



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I forgot what a sexy beast this thing is.










This is the Hasegawa 1/48 F-4E. The copyright on the box says 1993, and I assume I bought it when it first came out. Some time in the last 20 years I finished the cockpit and put it back on the shelf. I figured it was time to finish it off. I added brand new Eduard color etched metal seat belts, and canopy rail details by Model Technologies that I'd bought the same time as the model. The decals were a bit brittle, but I managed to get them on (some in pieces). I managed to crap up the canopies again, but, again, the marks didn't photograph well. So yay.

Lots more pics here:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/hasf4e.html


----------



## [EAGLE] (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice. Museum quality.
F4's are a cool aircraft.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks Great!

I think the "E" is the sleekest of the F4's too.

Really nice job!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I think its the only plane ever to be used by all the US services. Very nice!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice John - one of my favorite all-time aircraft.
Steve


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Great model of a very successful aircraft.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Your Phantom looks really good. The soft demarcation paint lines between the colors is "professional grade quality".

Phillip


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not up to Agentsmith quality with my airbrushing, but I do okay.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Both you and agentsmith have considerable airbrushing skills...

Phillip1


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Phine work, that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The design of this aircraft is remarkable, unique!

Incredible work John. I have to learn how to use an airbrush if I wanna aircrafts kits built and painted like that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sweet. I like the Phantom


----------

